# Kingdom Trails - Memorial Day Weekend



## mattchuck2 (Jun 7, 2011)

A little overdue, but I thought I'd post this video that my buddy made of us at the Kingdom Trails over the Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks sweet!  I REALLY need to get up there someday!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 8, 2011)

Well done!! Props to your buddy for making one of the better KT videos I have seen.  I like how he didn't make it one continuous shot but broke it up into trail segments with shots of the map. 

As an aside, the rear facing camera was pretty neat. Gave a cool perspective on River Run.  Also made the crash at 2:25ish look cool. Hope he was alright.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2011)

I hiked up the Lower Slopes of Burke on Memorial Day and scoped out the bike trails that are lift served.  I am not a biker, but man those look fun and very well built.  The Lower Mountain looks great.  It is nice to see so much activity in Burke during the summer.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice video! Trails didn't look too muddy in the movie but after the week of rain they had had I would imagine somethings were pretty sloppy and tricky to ride through.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow, I really need to get my bike out. Sweet movie.

Things have dried out a lot this week. Hopefully the next 2 days aren't too wet.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 9, 2011)

went for 4 days last year with my son Aaron. Did 16 hours of bicycling. Hoping to get back this year, and concentrate on my roughly 15 favorite trails...lessee, Kitchel, old webs, tap n' die, sidewinder, J-bar, highlights on my Hardtail list.. Camped at that place bottom of Burke, next to the auto road. 
http://sports.webshots.com/slideshow/578258381HhngMj


----------

